# There is no excuse for what Tony Khan is doing



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Is this your heel turn?
Has chip corrupted you?!


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Is this your heel turn?
> Has chip corrupted you?!


no homie never dat, Chip and I got an understanding, I check him when he dont keep it real, I dont agree wit most his takes. But dont mean we not mutual on some issues.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Admittedly, I can’t deny that there’s a good part of me that WOULD be interested in seeing Tessa Blanchard join AEW and become a prominent part of the women’s division.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

She is young enough that with the right mentorship (and an openness to learn and grow) she could improve her attitude. They should at least talk to her. I mean, her father is already there and should be able to give an opinion if she is a lost cause or not right?


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

She is walking poison to wrestling locker rooms. Thats why she hasnt been signed yet.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

AEW womans division so far has been absolute trash... not a single decent talent except maybe brit baker at times. Either sign tessa or scrap the division. No one cares about female japanese wrestlers with broken english... boring as hell.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

He put himself in a corner when he banned Hogan and his ex wife Linda. He can't then turn around and go hire Tessa who's been loudly accused of calling a female wrestler a "n*gga". 

But it's not all on him, it's mostly on her, n*gga controversy aside she's alleged to have a bad attitude and just held Impact for their world title. She's toxic as fuck right now and is more trouble than she's probably worth. Plus nothing will change until the decide they want to focus on women seriously.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Use real words please you're not in the 'hood' now.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> He put himself in a corner when he banned Hogan and his ex wife Linda. He can't then turn around and go hire Tessa who's been loudly accused of calling a female wrestler a "n*gga".
> 
> But it's not all on him, it's mostly on her, n*gga controversy aside she's alleged to have a bad attitude and just held Impact for their world title. She's toxic as fuck right now and is more trouble than she's probably worth. Plus nothing will change until the decide they want to focus on women seriously.


bruh then they never gonna be stars.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> bruh then they never gonna be stars.


Well yeah that's the problem, in general they've gave low effort with the women. Until they're serious Tessa and her toxicness would just be wasted.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Tessa is a poison - half the women in that locker room hate her, and half the rest of the wrestling world too

she should go to WWE where she can capitalise on her legacy name and do big time feuds with Charlotte etc etc

AEW will be just fine without her, and more importantly, the less women’s wrestling the better


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

DammitChrist said:


> Admittedly, I can’t deny that there’s a good part of me that WOULD be interested in seeing Tessa Blanchard join AEW and become a prominent part of the women’s division.



she looks like she can take the average person in a fight, so AEW has no use for her


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Well yeah that's the problem, in general they've gave low effort with the women. Until they're serious Tessa and her toxicness would just be wasted.


bruh they dont got a star like her to show how to get over. 

When Jericho wrestled or went on mic wit peeps, they learned how to be pro stars. AEW dont have dat right now.


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

A PG Attitude said:


> Use real words please you're not in the 'hood' now.


Hes not in the hood anyway, probably a suburban kid called Harry or Clarence something.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

JayBull said:


> Hes not in the hood anyway, probably a suburban kid called Harry or Clarence something.


bruh I seen more damaged lives in the past 10 years than you will in a lifetime, I made mistakes and keep myself out of trouble and work. I aint on this board to intimidate, impress or any other thing ya be thinking bout. I simply stopped caring what peeps think on boards and type when I can. No hate, all love. Too much hate brings up bad memories.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

K4L318 said:


> bruh I seen more damaged lives in the past 10 years than you will in a lifetime, I made mistakes and keep myself out of trouble and work. I aint on this board to intimidate, impress or any other thing ya be thinking bout. I simply stopped caring what peeps think on boards and type when I can. No hate, all love. Too much hate brings up bad memories.



we are not on the corner of K and A right now though, we are on a wrestling board. That slang shit does not have to be typed out


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

jroc72191 said:


> we are not on the corner of K and A right now though, we are on a wrestling board. That slang shit does not have to be typed out


then do you.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> bruh they dont got a star like her to show how to get over.
> 
> When Jericho wrestled or went on mic wit peeps, they learned how to be pro stars. AEW dont have dat right now.


I get what you're saying, but even if they have Tessa if they don't use the division correctly she can't show the other women how to shine. They first need to do a proper division, then Tessa can be used to prop others up.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I get what you're saying, but even if they have Tessa if they don't use the division correctly she can't show the other women how to shine. They first need to do a proper division, then Tessa can be used to prop others up.


it cant be done until she there. They gone like 2 years trying to find it.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Jesus, I truly don't see what you lads see in her.
Tessa isn't nowhere near the veterancy of of Jericho or Moxley though.
She is also complicated to hire based on previous shit. Forget the n-word incident. Impact basically bend over to her when it came to protecting and pushing her. She was their heavyweight champion for fucks sake. Imagine. It would've been Omega vs Tessa right now.
But she was clearly unprofessional and couldn't even be bothered to send a video promo and the whole production of the episode had to be redone.

But anyway her father works in AEW so eventually she will probably get there.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> it cant be done until she there. They gone like 2 years trying to find it.


Just disagree, having a star is great, but if you don't use her it doesn't really mean much. If they get her, but the women still struggle for air time then what does it change?


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

I can’t see Tessa wanting to fight woman as she was Impact champion and beating men. Allegedly Chyna was the same only wanted to fight main eventer’s like the Rock.

Then again not sure how Impact will react if she loses to woman. It’s basically saying the AEW women’s division is better then all TNA’s roster. Vince was certainly petty enough to bury Sting, EC3 and practically everybody else not named AJ Styles.


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

Typical Cena Fan said:


> I can’t see Tessa wanting to fight woman as she was Impact champion and beating men. Allegedly Chyna was the same only wanted to fight main eventer’s like the Rock.
> 
> Then again not sure how Impact will react if she loses to woman. It’s basically saying the AEW women’s division is better then all TNA’s roster. Vince was certainly petty enough to bury Sting, EC3 and practically everybody else not named AJ Styles.


I dont think Impact cares who she loses to lol, shes not their problem anymore and if they were going to worry about that they would have never put the belt on her.

They did it to say they were the first, to be able to say they give everyone a shot. Thats it.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Just disagree, having a star is great, but if you don't use her it doesn't really mean much. If they get her, but the women still struggle for air time then what does it change?


if they get her women get air time. Cuz she can talk on a mic, make peeps watch and work. AEW women matches barely get time now. Look at dat last one, Im new to dat pink chick, who looks solid in ring but dem kats had her match cut cuz they aint got stars.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> if they get her women get air time. Cuz she can talk on a mic, make peeps watch and work. AEW women matches barely get time now. Look at dat last one, Im new to dat pink chick, who looks solid in ring but dem kats had her match cut cuz they aint got stars.


I disagree that her alone means better treatment.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

K4L318 said:


> no homie never dat, Chip and I got an understanding, I check him when he dont keep it real, I dont agree wit most his takes. But dont mean we not mutual on some issues.


Yo dawg I totally am agreeing wit you son. If dey ain't got Tessa dey ain't got no thing yo

I be keepin it real in dis thread don't trip boyyyy




Joe Gill said:


> AEW womans division so far has been absolute trash... not a single decent talent except maybe brit baker at times. Either sign tessa or scrap the division. No one cares about female japanese wrestlers with broken english... boring as hell.


You can bring the Japanese girls in but you need a main girl for them to lose to. The Japanese do some amazing women's wrestling (a friend told me a few days ago that Stardom is the best wrestling in the world) but you need that top American star.

That would be Tessa. I can't stress how talented I think she is. She has the ability to main event WrestleMania with the right star.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yo dawg I totally am agreeing wit you son. If dey ain't got Tessa dey ain't got no thing yo
> 
> I be keepin it real in dis thread don't trip boyyyy
> 
> ...


facts


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If you hate Tessa because she has an attitude and dropped the N bomb, Im not sure why you're watching wrestling.


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If you hate Tessa because she has an attitude and dropped the N bomb, Im not sure why you're watching wrestling.


Err because characters on screen are not the same as the actual wrestlers personalities? (nine times out of 10).


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

JayBull said:


> Err because characters on screen are not the same as the actual wrestlers personalities? (nine times out of 10).


ya just agreed wit da homie. He saying no one give a shit bout offscreen.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

JayBull said:


> Err because characters on screen are not the same as the actual wrestlers personalities? (nine times out of 10).



My point is you're watching a business thats full of egomaniacs and racists. Big time talent usually has big time baggage. Thats the way it is.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> My point is you're watching a business thats full of egomaniacs and racists. Big time talent usually has big time baggage. Thats the way it is.


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> My point is you're watching a business thats full of egomaniacs and racists. Big time talent usually has big time baggage. Thats the way it is.


Not every big name talent is a racist bro. 

And if its openly known in 2020 youre a racist thats openly racially abused fellow talent infront of many witnesses, its not a good look for anyone to be signing them.

Times are changing.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

I think the main problem is her attitude over any problems that she may/may not have as a wrestler. I absolutely feel that she would be a good signing talent-wise, however I can see why they would hesitate with her professionally.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

JayBull said:


> Not every big name talent is a racist bro.
> 
> And if its openly known in 2020 youre a racist, its not a good look for anyone to be signing them.
> 
> Times are changing.


Last time I checked, just going off the top of my head, their roster includes:

Jericho - Open Trump supporter and COVID denier. (First world champ)

Darby Allin- Accused of domestic abuse and paid homeless people to stick their heads in toilets (has a belt currently)

Hager - Accused of sexual misconduct.

Marko Stunt - Simulated rape in an indy wrestling match.

Brought in Tyson - duh.

Bringing in Snoop Dogg. - duh.

So ya know, they aint pearly white anyway, so I dont see what bringing in one of the best women in the world hurts.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

JayBull said:


> Not every big name talent is a racist bro.
> 
> And if its openly known in 2020 youre a racist thats openly racially abused fellow talent infront of many witnesses, its not a good look for anyone to be signing them.
> 
> Times are changing.


Flair
Hogan
HBK
Triple H
Warrior
Orton


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

K4L318 said:


> Flair
> Hogan
> HBK
> Triple H
> ...



None of them relevant today apart from Orton (and thats just about so).


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Last time I checked, just going off the top of my head, their roster includes:
> 
> Jericho - Open Trump supporter and COVID denier. (First world champ)
> 
> ...



We were talking about open racists. 

By the way, the speaking out thing happened literally this year. How many wrestlers lost their jobs there? Quite a few. 

Dont sign trash, times literally are changing.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

JayBull said:


> None of them relevant today apart from Orton (and thats just about so).


Taker and McCool had confederate flags, supports guns and are MAGA. 
AJ Styles is a homophobe


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

JayBull said:


> None of them relevant today apart from Orton (and thats just about so).



Cmon dude. In your heart of hearts you think someone like Cody who grew up in the deep south around wrestling never dropped a few n bombs? Hell, if you ever watched or supported WWE, Vince used the n word flippantly ON TV, so you know he drops that shit in private all the time.


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

K4L318 said:


> Taker and McCool had confederate flags, supports guns and are MAGA.
> AJ Styles is a homophobe



Lots of unsubstantiated accusations in this whole thread.

Tessa is a proven racist with witnesses.

Most of the names both of you are listing off (apart from all the old timers, alot of them actually were racist) are just rumoured and some are downright silly accusations.


RainmakerV2 said:


> Cmon dude. In your heart of hearts you think someone like Cody who grew up in the deep south around wrestling never dropped a few n bombs? Hell, if you ever watched or supported WWE, Vince used the n word flippantly ON TV, so you know he drops that shit in private all the time.



So you want me to call Cody a racist even if ive never seen him say or do anything like that? Even though nobody else that knows him has ever claimed it?

He may very well be racist, sometimes you just dont know with people. But dont expect people to burn performers at the stake just because of where theyre from.

Like I keep saying, Tessa literally has a two handfuls of witnesses to her gross behaviour and open racism.

Shes not too popular backstage with many, she causes problems.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

If Tessa wasn't the locker room poison that everybody says she is, then yeah, she'd be a huge asset to any company's female division.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

JayBull said:


> Lots of unsubstantiated accusations in this whole thread.
> 
> Tessa is a proven racist with witnesses.
> 
> ...



Then you bring her in on a no second chances deal. She fucks up, shes gone. But that would mean Khan might have to grow a sack and fire someone.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

JayBull said:


> Lots of unsubstantiated accusations in this whole thread.
> 
> Tessa is a proven racist with witnesses.
> 
> ...


bruh nobody in dat locker room for da chicks is making any money.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Yo, dawg. I be wit’cha wen it comes to dat Tessa chick. AE-dubs gotsta sign her, dawg.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> Yo, dawg. I be wit’cha wen it comes to dat Tessa chick. AE-dubs gotsta sign her, dawg.


facts.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

JasmineAEW said:


> Yo, dawg. I be wit’cha wen it comes to dat Tessa chick. AE-dubs gotsta sign her, dawg.


Yo yo bro! Dats bare sketchy bruv, AE-Dub shud allow dat man. She is a propa hater init? Peace! 

Seriously, people actually speak and write like this?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Yo yo bro! Dats bare sketchy bruv, AE-Dub shud allow dat man. She is a propa hater init? Peace!
> 
> Seriously, people actually speak and write like this?


Nah.. it has to be a gimmick


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Nah.. it has to be a gimmick


nah just life changes. I aint care after 5 years of no board. Like I said I before it dont bother me and I aint changing it.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Her attitude is rumoured to be worse than your grammar.....that is why.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

NapperX said:


> Her attitude is rumoured to be worse than your grammar.....that is why.


Whoa, no way it could be THAT bad.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

K4L318 said:


> nah just life changes. I aint care after 5 years of no board. Like I said I before it dont bother me and I aint changing it.


You ain't keeping it real


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Its gonna take more than tessa to build up that shit womens division. When nylas winning awards for being your best female, you know you're screwed


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

ITT: Anyone who is right wing is automatically racist lmao grow the fuck up


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

I'll give AEW credit on this. They've stuck to their guns and haven't brought in Tessa Blanchard. She's toxic and AEW should stay as far away from her as possible. She'll eventually do something that'll cause her to get fired anyway so it's better to not bring her in in the first place.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'd love Tessa Blanchard to sign but I'm sure the entire women's locker room dislike her so it would only cause issues.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

She has a history of being a massive problem backstage, on top of the racist stuff, so I don't really see why that should be just casually brushed aside?

No wrestling company is going to have the moral compass of an angel, but that doesn't mean you go to either extreme.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> She has a history of being a massive problem backstage, on top of the racist stuff, so I don't really see why that should be just casually brushed aside?


I wonder you mentioned backstage problems first, maybe that was by accident?
You hire wrestlers to make good ratings, not to "please" the locker room or make tea party there. 
If it would just be about problems backstage, I would hire her. Her dad and Brandy could handle that!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

If Matt Hardy could work a program with Edge, and Arn Anderson could function in the same company as Sid, I think they could find a way to make this work.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Ger said:


> I wonder you mentioned backstage problems first, maybe that was by accident?
> You hire wrestlers to make good ratings, not to "please" the locker room or make tea party there.
> If it would just be about problems backstage, I would hire her. Her dad and Brandy could handle that!


Well in wrestling there are plenty of racists, so I honestly don't really see that as much of a deal breaker, even though I wish it were. But it is more difficult when you have a reputation of not getting along backstage and causing issues. That can sink you faster than a lead balloon. Perhaps that's why she's been unsigned so far?

But passive aggressive smiley aside, you also want a good locker room too, because that makes a better working environment for everybody = better for the company as a whole. But I guess that's asking for too much. 

And besides, they should work more on building what they have in their women's division first.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So will she wrestle in Mexico or Japan for the rest of her career? Surely there are women in WWE who hate her too, if a roster as small as AEW's women's division has several (didn't Charlotte Flair have heat with her?). IMPACT won't take her back. MLW's women's division is on an indefinite hiatus I believe. She may have to change her attitude or will go down as a what-could-have-been example. The talent she has would help AEW's mediocre women's division a hell of a lot. But if the risk is tearing apart the dressing room, then I understand why not.

I wonder if Tully has made a pitch for her to Tony Khan? Are the Blanchards on good terms or is there any father/daughter heat there?


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Don't see the problem with @K4L318 's messages. Who cares how he writes. I like that he writes the way he speaks. It's a refreshing change from everyone trying to get A*s on an English exam.

You keep being you, mate. It's good to have unique personalities on a forum of people trying to fit in.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

.christopher. said:


> Don't see the problem with @K4L318 's messages. Who cares how he writes. I like that he writes the way he speaks. It's a refreshing change from everyone trying to get A*s on an English exam.
> 
> You keep being you, mate. It's good to have unique personalities on a forum of people trying to fit in.


Grammar is fairly important though. I give a pass to anyone who grew up with English as a second or third language etc, but if someone grew up in a country that speaks English, not typing properly just makes that person sound dumb and causes me to take them less seriously. There are a few people on here whose posts I just cannot read without getting a headache. If you are a CEO of a company and someone submits a resume written in incoherent gibberish, would you interview that person? And if your excuse is they can type one way at work and a different way in their personal life, I would argue that is WAY more work than being consistent.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I think Tessa is a pretty awful person in real life based on what has been said about her by others, but if AEW want their women's division to have some legitimacy, she's the one to sign. If Tony Khan had any sense, he'd bring her in real quick.


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

People always use Tully as a reason she will eventually sign but given his troubles in life, maybe she doesn't get on with her dad? She just got married and seems quite happy in Mexico at the moment.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Sometimes talent overrides attitude. Look at the NBA and the NFL. Toxic players get second chances all the time because teams are enamored of their talent. In a lot of cases, teams will take a chance on a difficult personality, especially when the team has a solid environment with strong leaders who can keep everyone in line.

I say Tessa is worth taking a chance on. She would benefit from having the likes of Cody, Dustin, Arn, Dean Malenko, Jerry Lynn, etc. to keep her on the straight and narrow. Of course, there’s also her Dad.

If it doesn’t work out, then so be it. But you won’t know until you give her an opportunity.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

should at least take a chance on her. she's got the biggest star potential of any woman in wrestling right now that's not in wwe. what happens off the camera is heresay to me. i've seen people come to her defense when allegations came out, Big swole said she'd work with her if i remember right, she's only 25, theres no reason no to. sorry but no one gives 2 fucks about Penelope Ford vs Red Velvet. Shida the only talneted worker, Baker the only one with a personality.

btw, sign Thunder Rosa full time please. matches between those 2 could arguably main event a ppv imo


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If you hate Tessa because she has an attitude and dropped the N bomb, Im not sure why you're watching wrestling.


You wonder why Impact wrestling fired Tessa


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

In Tessa and Tully you have a potential super-heel act to build a floundering division around, just saying if I was Khan I'd take the potential headache if there's money in it.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

I'll say it for the 50th time. I don't see anything at all in Tessa. Her work is vastly overrated just because she was pushed to beat men in TNA, so the fact that she has nothing to offer + her being an alleged cunt is a huge no for me.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

I see no reasons to sign her honestly.


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

She's a racist, toxic c**t


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

K4L318 said:


> bruh I seen more damaged lives in the past 10 years than you will in a lifetime, I made mistakes and keep myself out of trouble and work. I aint on this board to intimidate, impress or any other thing ya be thinking bout. I simply stopped caring what peeps think on boards and type when I can. No hate, all love. Too much hate brings up bad memories.


Man shut your corny ass up, I'm from a real shithole admittedly but even I know how to type properly. Real ones dont try so hard like you, Clarence.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

.christopher. said:


> Don't see the problem with @K4L318 's messages. Who cares how he writes. I like that he writes the way he speaks. It's a refreshing change from everyone trying to get A*s on an English exam.
> 
> You keep being you, mate. It's good to have unique personalities on a forum of people trying to fit in.


The trouble is that you need a translator to be able to anywhere near understand the posts. Honestly, my Spanish is better than this! I really hope that it's all an act. To speak like that is fine around friends, but people should use a standard form of English when writing for the sake of humanity. Let's not destroy our wonderful language!

I'm very sure this person can type using a more standard form, however if they don't, they need to learn to if they want to get anywhere in life.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Grammar is fairly important though. I give a pass to anyone who grew up with English as a second or third language etc, but if someone grew up in a country that speaks English, not typing properly just makes that person sound dumb and causes me to take them less seriously. There are a few people on here whose posts I just cannot read without getting a headache. If you are a CEO of a company and someone submits a resume written in incoherent gibberish, would you interview that person? And if your excuse is they can type one way at work and a different way in their personal life, I would argue that is WAY more work than being consistent.





Dickhead1990 said:


> The trouble is that you need a translator to be able to anywhere near understand the posts. Honestly, my Spanish is better than this! I really hope that it's all an act. To speak like that is fine around friends, but people should use a standard form of English when writing for the sake of humanity. Let's not destroy our wonderful language!
> 
> I'm very sure this person can type using a more standard form, however if they don't, they need to learn to if they want to get anywhere in life.


I get where you're both coming from, and do agree with bits and bobs. You both make fair points.

It's just, to me, it adds some uniqueness to the forum. I'm on forums where grammar is taken seriously so it makes a refreshing change to see a more lenient style here. Overall, there's no harm done in him being him. IMO, anyway!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder how many people have seen Tessa in Impact? I remember Tessa as a talented enhancement wrestler in NXT but I never watched a single episode of Impact during her run. Were they on Twitch?

I think Tessa is good but I'm not sure she is a big name


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

.christopher. said:


> Don't see the problem with @K4L318 's messages. Who cares how he writes. I like that he writes the way he speaks. It's a refreshing change from everyone trying to get A*s on an English exam.
> 
> You keep being you, mate. It's good to have unique personalities on a forum of people trying to fit in.


Great, keep encouraging the goofy white suburban kid to pretend to be hood some more.

'You keep being you mate'

Except he isnt lmao, at all. 😂


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

.christopher. said:


> I get where you're both coming from, and do agree with bits and bobs. You both make fair points.
> 
> It's just, to me, it adds some uniqueness to the forum. I'm on forums where grammar is taken seriously so it makes a refreshing change to see a more lenient style here. Overall, there's no harm done in him being him. IMO, anyway!


You can be unique and still use grammar properly. It's just a case of using your own voice and throwing in some quirky phrases or devices. You don't have to speak like you're an extra from the set of 8 Mile with an education of about 8 minutes to do that lol.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

The grammar in this topic hurts my brain.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

JasmineAEW said:


> Yo, dawg. I be wit’cha wen it comes to dat Tessa chick. AE-dubs gotsta sign her, dawg.





Dickhead1990 said:


> Yo yo bro! Dats bare sketchy bruv, AE-Dub shud allow dat man. She is a propa hater init? Peace!
> 
> Seriously, people actually speak and write like this?


mad facts bruv, innit though?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

What in fucks name is this thread?

Or should I say "wot in fuks name is dis thred".


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Dickhead1990 said:


> You can be unique and still use grammar properly. It's just a case of using your own voice and throwing in some quirky phrases or devices. You don't have to speak like you're an extra from the set of 8 Mile with an education of about 8 minutes to do that lol.


Of course, but I've derailed this thread enough now so I'll leave it be!


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

AEW could certainly use her, but there is a reason that she has been sitting idle for six months. A 25 year old female wrestler with main event experience is about as rare as it gets. If no one is signing her, then that likely tells what you need to know about what people think of her.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

JayBull said:


> Great, keep encouraging the goofy white suburban kid to pretend to be hood some more.
> 
> 'You keep being you mate'
> 
> Except he isnt lmao, at all. 😂


I aint white. The Ric Flair icon is just cuz I like dat woo!


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Tessa Blanchard is a TV star?


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

If anything I think Impact may have created a bit of a monster with Tessa, its clear she has some ego issues. They gave her the world title. Im pretty sure AEW or WWE would not do that for her, I can see her making some crazy requests in negotiation.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Tessa is a nobody whack job and even she is too good for AEWS garbage womens division.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

I isn't no down with no ol' Tess...da only rang I wanna sea that ol' biddy up in is the boomerang...nomsaying malcolm?


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

They say there's no smoke without fire. Whether that's true in this scenario, I have no idea, but I'm happy to admit that those within the industry will be closer to the truth than us here, and are in a better position to decide whether the risk of signing Tessa is worth it. We're all just guessing tbh.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

and it still aint make no damn sense


----------

